# Really cheap Canon EOS lens?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

After about 5 days of doing my homework I came to the realization that I am still stupid. :spineyes: Guess I better ask yall. I did use the search function but it didnt help me much. Heres the story.

Canon 30D. Indoor and outdoor macro and just shooting stuff around the parks.

It need to be really cheap. And I mean like under $150. Good quality glass will have to wait awhile and in the meantime I cant stand having a new rig and not being able to shoot it!

I was eyeballing the Nifty Fifty but have read its DoF isnt very good. I just allmost ordered this but decided to ask yall first.

http://www.adorama.com/catalog.tpl?op=MoreAccessories&sku=CA1855AFSR

Yea, nay?

Thanks


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

DOF is a function of the widest the aperture will open. An F 1.4 will have a shallower DOF than an F 1.8. Having a Shallow DOF can be either a good thing or a bad thing, depending on what you're trying to do. If your shooting a portrait and want a blurred background, shallow DOF is good. You can always stop down the lens to a smaller aperture to get deeper DOF.

There are two versions of the 50, and the F1.4 has a better build, faster focus, and shallower DOF than the F1.8 The 1.4 can be found used for around 275-$325.

The 50 lens alone is not going to be much good for Macro unless you also add some extension tubes because it is not a Macro lens. I don't think there are any Macro capable lenses less than $300. But extension tubes are a much cheaper option when added to a non-macro lense to get magnification. To really get the capability you say you need, you're looking at the price range of $350-$450. A good lens in that range is the 60mm macro canon makes. Another good all purpose lense is the 28-135 Image Stabilized kit lens. There are always a few on Craiglist or Ebay as many people sell them for something else after buying a camera package.
When it comes to DSLR lenses, $250-$350 is the cheap range.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Canon-EF-S-18-55-IS-Lens-Polarizer-UV-Filters_W0QQitemZ300266811624QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300266811624&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I got my last lens (135mm f3.5 Nikkor) for $10... It makes a killer macro lens with an extension tube and or an acromatic "close-up adapter". Oh, wait.. I have a Nikon. 

The kit lenses can be pretty good but I don't have personal experience with the canon lens. Probably better than a lot of people give them credit for. 
I've used an 18-55mm nikon kit lens a lot and love it (on my D90 right now). It has also gotten me some excellent macro shots with an acromatic "close-up" adapter (canon 500d or marumi in 58mm for the canon lens). Good adapter will cost you $50-100.. 

$130 isn't too bad to at least let you get started.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

NO!!!!! Bad glass, get the IS version of this lens, much better.I have the IS version and love it This was shot with that IS verson lens .Go to here http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=14 
You can find some good deals on Lens.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Trey has the deal...thats the one.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I got tired of dealing with Evil Bay. And I understand the need for good glass. With the D80 I had I spent alot of money on lenses and found myself switching lenses more often than taking shots. This time around I will limit myself to maybe 3 lenses. One Macro, one general purpose and one tele. But for now, just a general purpose that is cheap. Very cheap! lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

stargazer said:


> NO!!!!! Bad glass, get the IS version of this lens, much better.I have the IS version and love it This was shot with that IS verson lens .Go to here http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=14
> You can find some good deals on Lens.


Heres a used one from BHP. Should I eat chinese noodles all next week? lol

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/519475-USA/Canon_2042B002_18_55mm_f_3_5_5_6_EF_S_IS.html


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Do you need to make 20"x30" enlargements to sell to the public or screen displays and the ocassional 8x10 for home use? I disagree that you can't get a decent shot with a cheap lens. I've gotten hundreds of decent shots with lenses that cost less than $100.

I agree with the $$$ lenses if that's what you do for a living or need BIG paper prints. If not, lesser glass will work fine. When you need to move up, do like a 100 other people and sell the kit lens on one of the forums. In the end you'll "rent" the kit lens for peanuts, have something to use while you save for some better glass that will better capture what ever style of photography ends up interesting you. You may not even know what that interest is yet. Our interests are quite varied and there are lenses better suited to each one of them than the kit lens but you have to know where those interests lie first and a kit lens is a good starting point.

Ask some of the experts what the first lens they had was. Not what they want or have now but what they actually started their digital passions with. Probably a "kit" lens for most and a lot of us still use it (like the one on my D90 at this moment).

I'd rather shoot 98% quality pics today than have to wait 6 months until I could afford a 100% quality lens. especially since I probably won't do anything but post little snapshots on the internet like the one above. At those scales, you could have shot it with a $50 P&S and you probably couldn't tell the difference without looking at the exif file. Three minutes in photoshop can make a "cheap" lens look pretty good too and who posts anyhing straight out of the camera these days anyway?

$500 lens on a $1500 camera or $100 P&S? you tell me (without looking at the exif).


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Arlon said:


> Do you need to make 20"x30" enlargements to sell to the public or screen displays and the ocassional 8x10 for home use? I disagree that you can't get a decent shot with a cheap lens. I've gotten hundreds of decent shots with lenses that cost less than $100.
> 
> I agree with the $$$ lenses if that's what you do for a living or need BIG paper prints. If not, lesser glass will work fine. When you need to move up, do like a 100 other people and sell the kit lens on one of the forums. In the end you'll "rent" the kit lens for peanuts, have something to use while you save for some better glass that will better capture what ever style of photography ends up interesting you. You may not even know what that interest is yet. Our interests are quite varied and there are lenses better suited to each one of them than the kit lens but you have to know where those interests lie first and a kit lens is a good starting point.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking Arlon. I will never be printing out poster size prints, well, unless I get very good! But that wont happen overnight, so why spend $1000 on a lens for a $50 photographer?

What I have learned from you guys is just to get out there and shoot. And shoot alot! Thats the only way to get better. No matter how much money is spent on equipment, a noob can still put out poor shots if they dont know what they are doing.

I ordered the lens I linked above from BHP. Trey and Fred were dead on track to what I was thinking would be the right lens to get and on the plus side, Trey knows what I like to shoot.

One of the biggest things that prevent folks from getting into photography is the overwhelming cost of equipment. I have alot to learn yet, but I think an average person can be a great photographer with sub par equipment and lots of practice. I aim to prove that! 

You guys rock!

Come on USPS Priority mail!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Arlon. The bottom pic is the P&S?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Gary Thats it, but I have some questions about it though, It says to email for condition...Hmmm send them an email and see what they say, as long as it operates as it should, focus is good and only cosmetic scratches go for it, any scratches on the glass or dust internally IMHO i wouldnt and I would keep looking. That is a good kit lens.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

And its noodles for 2 weeks!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Gary Thats it, but I have some questions about it though, It says to email for condition...Hmmm send them an email and see what they say, as long as it operates as it should, focus is good and only cosmetic scratches go for it, any scratches on the glass or dust internally IMHO i wouldnt and I would keep looking. That is a good kit lens.


I did Fred.

Dear *Valued Customer*,

The item #600695 (Canon - EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Autofocus Lens for Select Digital SLR Cameras) is a Factory Refurbished product, and restored to the exact manufacturer specifications by the original manufacturer. It also comes with a 90-day warranty. These unused or used items have been returned to original manufacturers for various reasons; for example, use in field tests, use in sales displays, and cancellations.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> And its noodles for 2 weeks!


It aint that bad! I still have to pay for the camera and I am being very cautious at this time!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Factory refurb and a warranty....go for it....Congrats on the new lens


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Gary said:


> I have alot to learn yet, but I think an average person can be a great photographer with sub par equipment and lots of practice. I aim to prove that!
> 
> You guys rock!
> 
> Come on USPS Priority mail!


A year or so ago, half the people on this board only had P&S cameras. Karen, Sandy, Rich, ME and a few others did a lot of shooting with a P&S camera and got some decent pictures to boot. The person that takes the time to really learn his P&S can out shoot someone that doesn't know their D3.

The more you shoot the better you'll get. Patience and practice (and a big hard drive) have to be the most important contributers to great pictures. You can also learn a lot faster if you can accept honest criticism without being offended. My ego tends to put blinders on me from time to time... )-:}


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Arlon said:


> A year or so ago, half the people on this board only had P&S cameras. Karen, Sandy, Rich, ME and a few others did a lot of shooting with a P&S camera and got some decent pictures to boot. The person that takes the time to really learn his P&S can out shoot someone that doesn't know their D3.
> 
> The more you shoot the better you'll get. Patience and practice (and a big hard drive) have to be the most important contributers to great pictures. You can also learn a lot faster if you can accept honest criticism without being offended. My ego tends to put blinders on me from time to time... )-:}


Photography I think is just like anyother hobby. If it isn't fun to you, don't do it! It aint about who the best is and who has the best stuff, its all having fun! If we all learn something from eachother along the way, we get better at we do, have more fun and develope friendships along the way. IMO people sometimes over think life. It's actually very simple.

Ego: Hmmm.

In order to be good at something, it's imperative to have confidence in yourself. Sometimes even being a little cocky is not all that of a bad thing. I would never enter a race thinking I will lose that race. I probably will lose, but in my mind I still belive I can win! Why enter otherwise?


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

The Sharpest lens I own is the 28-80 - the kit lens that used to come with the 35mm film cameras. Maybe I lucked out and got a good copy, but for $20 bucks and shipping, I'm pretty happy with it. 

the nifty fifty sucks for macro, the only thing I use it for is low light handheld photos. 

Supposedly, if you get a male to male filter adapter you can put an old MF manual focus lense backwards on the front of an AF lense and it'll do macro well. Old MF lenses can be had at HCE or the other shop in Houston for 5 - 15 bucks, you just need a wide angle for the front, as I believe the magnification is a function of the ratio of the FL's of the two lenses (i.e. a 25mm reversed to a 50mm would give 2:1, but I'm not sure. I'll try to find that article.)

At anyrate, I haven't been able to find the filter adapter.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gary, you sure sound like you have the right attitude... i turned my little point and shoot inside out learning all its quirks, abilities and boundaries. i've had my Nikon D80 since last Christmas and said when i got it that i would not be in a hurry to learn everything about it. i want to enjoy the journey. at times it's frustrating, but mostly it's amazing fun and the learning has been incredible so far and i see no reason for it to continue to be that way. for me it's just a hobby, but i'm looking to take another step with it in the next year or so. meanwhile i keep playing with settings, learning what i can do and what i'm hopeless at, learning what the camera can do.

i only have one lens with this D80, it's the kit lens 18-185mm. i have explored many of its abilities and found some of its boundaries, but there's still so much i can do with it that i'm glad i chose it. my one regret is that i didn't get the vibration reduction version. i'll know better when i eventually get the next lens on my list.

i am really glad i spent so long using the point and shoot. i learnt so much that it's helped a lot with learning some of the basics of the D80. you'll find the same, i'm sure.

two keys are patience and enjoyment. if you lose some of the first, come here and ask questions and everyone who is able will help you to get over the hump. as for enjoyment... well, it's easy to forget about that part especially if you're engrossed in a project or an aim you've set for yourself. remember to take a step back when that happens, and you'll be fine. it happens to us all from time to time, so don't worry if it happens to you.

rosesm
ps i'm excited for you! can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Koru said:


> i turned my little point and shoot inside out learning all its quirks, abilities and boundaries.


I don't think anyone got more out of less than you did with that P&S. I almost hated to see you get the D80. Almost..


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Maybe I should go back to a P&S, I can't even figure out how to get the shutter on my D3 to open ;-)


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Arlon said:


> I don't think anyone got more out of less than you did with that P&S. I almost hated to see you get the D80. Almost..


i wish i may, i wish i might,
know as much about my D80 as i do about the P&S.

okay just kidding. the fun is in the learning really. _really_



Brett, you've gotta learn how to treat that thing better. some people should never be allowed to touch the fancy gear. sheesh.  

rosesm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This may be my last time buying from B&H. I ordered my lens on Thursday and have been anxiously checking the status on my order ever since. Up untill now, Monday at 5:15 pm, the status was "Processing". Now it has been cancelled. Maybe it was my fault, not likely, but just in case, I went to gotomycard.com to see if they received payment, and they did!

I tried calling but it's too late today, they are allready closed. Seems to me they should of at least called me, or e mailed, or sent a carrier pigeon or something! 

They show that they will refund my money, but it would of been awfull nice of them to explain why they cancelled my order. On my planet thats how it's normally done...

Sorry for the rant yall. I was just all fired up and excited about getting back into photography, and now I am worried about getting ripped off.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ok, now I get an e mail from them and it doesnt say why my order was cancelled, but they made sure to let me know that it might take 7-10 days to process. I'm eating noodles for nothing! They wont get my bussiness again, thats for sure!

This is to confirm your cancellation in full of order #1009217586. 
If your order was paid by cash or check, a refund check will be issued and mailed out.
If your order was paid by credit card, a refund will be issued to your credit card account.
Please note that although we transmit the credit data within a few business days, the Uniform Commercial Code (UCC) ( About which you can read more at www.ftc.gov ) allows our bank several days before they have to transmit this credit to yours, and a like period before your bank credits you. As a result, it may take 7-10 business days before a credit we issue appears in your account.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Odd! I've been dealing with them for 15-20 years and have always gotten great service. orders,returns and all. Call em and see whats up. Did you do this via the net or in person. If the net hence the prob.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Gary. I would like to know what happened if you ever find out. I have purchased 90% of my gear through B&H over the past 2 years and have never had anything but great service.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I've always had exceptional service from B&H and have done quite a bit of business with them over the last 6 years or so. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Odd! I've been dealing with them for 15-20 years and have always gotten great service. orders,returns and all. Call em and see whats up. Did you do this via the net or in person. If the net hence the prob.


In person? LOL

I tried calling but they were closed. And I didn't send them an e mail and I probably wont call them tomarrow when they are open! I just wanted my lens and if I cant have it, I want my money back as fast as I can. If I do call them, I will probably bring a bad attitude with me and I may never see my money back.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Gary, they are just looking out for your best interest and refuse to sell you a cheep lens!  heh, heh, heh J/K ol' pal.

I've never had any trouble with B&H either.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Heres the latest scoop. BHP did in fact refund my money. It took a week like they said it would and I have no ill feelings towards them. In a way I am glad they cancelled my order, (Thank you Mike! :slimer: ) allthough most likely I will end up with that lens before it's over. Along with a 50mm 1.8 and I will be researching macro's before long. But first comes the walk around, do everything lens at an affordable price. (Like under $400 and something I can get locally without dealing with online stuff)

Now before yall Canon guys jump on me, hear me out. I cant afford right now to go out and buy "L" class lenses. And yes I know "IS" should be a high priorty. But after mucho reading and asking around, I am serious about a third party lens. The _Tamron 28-75mmf/2.8 XR LD IF DI_ . Ritz has them and I can pick it up tomorrow on my way home.

I put my dirt bike up for sale on CL this morning and have a very potential, (legimate, cash) buyer coming to check it out tomarrow and the price I gave him will be a steal! I am sure it will sell, pay my bills and leave me some extra coin left over for something else.

Or...

Just stop by Ritz tomarrow and get a "Nifty Fifty" just to have something to play with to feed my compulsive addictive behavior before I go crazy? LOL (New body and I haven't taken a shot yet!)

From what I have read and been advised on, the Tamron 28-75 is sweet!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Gary, I have the 28-75 f/2.8. I think you will like it.
Mike


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Have you called Houston Camera exchange or Camera co-op. Both handle used stuff and ya might get lucky for that quick fix.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Well I stopped by Ritz yesterday and was pretty dissapointed with the selection they had, but I was determined to get something. Anything! lol

I ended up with a EF 55-200mm 4.5-5.6 II USM non IS. (The guy talked me into it)

I belive Ill be taking it back and have them get me the 55-250 IS lens for my zoom stuff. This morning I ordered the 18-55 IS for my general stuff.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Cool gary, Now you can get out and shoot some shots....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Cool gary, Now you can get out and shoot some shots....


I goofed around a little bit at work today and learned a few things Fred. This 55-200 non IS lens is pretty cheesy and will require a tripod after 2 cups of coffee. LOL I think Ill keep it though. I like a little bit of what it might be able to do, and it was cheap! After some tweaking of color saturation and other stuff I havent figgered out yet, these two shots were taken without a tripod. The first one without PP and the second with PP. They are what should be Macro shots by a noob.

I like this camera alot so far. Nikon guy goes Canon!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gary said:


> I like this camera alot so far. Nikon guy goes Canon!


in your dreams. 

until you get your tripod see what you can make do with - car roof, bean bag, fence post etc. often there's something handy, it just takes a little findin'.

2 pics down, 20 mabagillion ta go. 

rosesm


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Finally!!!!!!!!!!! Shoot away man and post em up. Just for testing purpose for veiwing on the web. By the way it appears you missed some leaves in the lower left corner with the spray bottle


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Koru said:


> in your dreams.
> 
> until you get your tripod see what you can make do with - car roof, bean bag, fence post etc. often there's something handy, it just takes a little findin'.
> 
> ...


I picked up a tripod Karen. I just didnt bring it with me. Hopefully sometime this weekend I can get out and do some shootin! :camera:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!!!! Shoot away man and post em up. Just for testing purpose for veiwing on the web. By the way it appears you missed some leaves in the lower left corner with the spray bottle


Thats real Houston rain there bucko! Cant ya tell by the brown color! :rotfl:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Now thats funny......



madf1man said:


> By the way it appears you missed some leaves in the lower left corner with the spray bottle


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

That was a funny but Gary does have me lookin alot harder at pics.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Still goofing around. :spineyes:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

good grief, is that what one of your power poles look like? i'll have to show you one of ours. as for the sky, you really need to come to kiwiland.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I messed around with WB a little bit inside and outside at work today. Inside was tough. I'm not sure what the lights are but they are huge! HED, HID? Nothing I tried worked but that doesn't matter since it would be very rare that I would need quality shots at work. I have a P&S for that.

Outdoors I flipped back and forth between AWB and the sunny mode and saw no difference. Camera is a 30D and the lens was a 55-200 II non IS. I guess the following would be for the Canon guys. I had color saturation set at +2 and sharpness set at +1 kinda like Ken Rockwell likes. In "P" mode and AF. I had also read on POTN that the lens I used will be kinda flat and likes + color saturation. 

Ill post some pics in a minute and my questions will be, am I set up wrong with this type of brightness we have this time of year, or should I return this lens on Monday?

Thanks. BRB.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Hard to say. Mostly in these I think its the subject maybe. Can't see em now but scenery seems over exposed a little maybe, drain looks good, and street seems fine. Are these straight outta camera, any developing, shooting raw? You are welcome to come by the house, try some diffrent glass, shoot some pics of the crawlers maybe and see some software in use.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Hard to say. Mostly in these I think its the subject maybe. Can't see em now but scenery seems over exposed a little maybe, drain looks good, and street seems fine. Are these straight outta camera, any developing, shooting raw? You are welcome to come by the house, try some diffrent glass, shoot some pics of the crawlers maybe and see some software in use.


Ill call ya!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Your phone is busy.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably was off cause I were,nt on it. its on


----------

